# Proxy vs vpn



## SchruteFarm (Dec 19, 2019)

Not entirely news, but might be Interesting:

Been looking up differences of proxies and vpns and IMHO, this article sums it best: https://proxyway.com/guides/proxy-vs-vpn 

If this is the wrong forum for this, sorry, newbie here  Just thought I'd share something with y'all!


----------

